# THE STUD STOCK INDUSTRY: Leading the way or leading us all astray!



## The Old Ram-Australia (Feb 19, 2011)

G,day all and thanks for stopping by.....In posting this topic we hope to get the views of the forum ,both positive and negative ,from buyers and sellers.......................What are you looking for when you approach a stud with a view to buying stock?

    As a guide we would like to hear from you all what has been your experiences(Please no names ,no defamation cases)

  When you go to a stud do look for:
         A: bloodlines you do not have.
         B: An animal to improve your production
         C: Animals that perform in an commercial operation.

 There appear to be two type's of studs ,one breeds 'blue ribbons' and the other breeds animals to perform in a normal livestock operation.

Down here we have both type's and its up to you which sort of stock you are after,For myself I would only purchase a sire if the stud was running a commercial flock along side the stud.

  The Seed Stock Industry has an obligation to bred 'hardy ' animals which can perform in a less than 'perfect' environment,stock that rely on" breeding not feeding" to advance the productivity of the farmers operation.

 So its over to the forum,what is 'your view' on this subject,be you a stud or a farmer ,your view is welcomed.

                                  T.O.R.................


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't think it matters what the animal breed is. There is "show" stock and "production" stock. Usually the show stock they just breed for what is ascetically pleasing today and not interested in what they are really for. It is a shame how breeds of animals have been ruined over the years by show breeders.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi ksalvagno,and thank you for the post,to add to the discussion It may be worthwhile relating the story of some friends in the US.

  Last fall these friends set out to purchase a replacement 'sire.They contacted a high profile and well regarded stud to purchase from.They were told one was available at $1500.00,they traveled across two states to pick him up,paid there money and took him home.............Ten or so days later while shearing him they found a large 'growth' just behind his "purse"( this growth was the size of a tennis ball).The vet was called and said it looked like C.Ovis...............The stud was contacted and they were told that unless they could show proof,by way of a lab test and a vet report they would not get any refund for the animal................................The vet was called again and a sample was drawn and sent to a lab for analysis..........It came back positive for C.Ovis....... The stud "very"reluctantly refunded the purchase price "only",they were out of pocket for the travel both ways,plus the vet and lab costs..................

 Now I have great difficulty with the idea that an animal of that value would not have been examined by the stud(it was 12 mths old and had been shown extensively)...They shot the sire after the check had cleared......Needless to say the next purchase was gone over with a fine tooth comb.(from another stud).........

   ........................................T.O.R..................................


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 21, 2011)

That is the unfortunate problem with purchasing out of state. There are more expenses involved than just the animal purchase price and it is never at the buyers advantage. Also a good reminder to put your hands on the animal and go over it completely.

In alpacas, we used to have pre-purchase vet exams done on the animal before you bought. Of course it was at buyers expense but it could save a lot of heartache. That seems to have gone by the wayside since it can get expensive though.


----------

